# Autoexec.bat File



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

First let me apoligize for the quality of my images.

When I boot up my pc I notice right after I see the :Windows 98 is starting up message I get this: Bad command or file name. 

Today I noticed a .bat file in C:\ and opened it. The first part of the below image is what I ended up with. 

The second part of the image are the four files connected to this problem and the text they contain which I have enclosed herein.

What should I do with this to stop the (Bad command or file name) on boot up.

==============================================
1

@ECHO OFF
rem
rem *** DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE! ***
rem
rem This file was created by the System Configuration Utility as
rem a placeholder for your AUTOEXEC.BAT file. Your actual
rem AUTOEXEC.BAT file has been saved under the name AUTOEXEC.TSH.
rem
SET PATH=C:\PROGRA~1\REDSTR~1\ULTRAW~1
uwboot
=======================================================================
2

@C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\bootup.exe

=======================================================================
3

@C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\bootup.exe
@ECHO OFF
rem
rem *** DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE! ***
rem
rem This file was created by the System Configuration Utility as
rem a placeholder for your AUTOEXEC.BAT file. Your actual
rem AUTOEXEC.BAT file has been saved under the name AUTOEXEC.TSH.
rem
SET PATH=C:\PROGRA~1\REDSTR~1\ULTRAW~1;C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6
uwboot
=======================================================================
4

@C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\bootup.exe

I clicked the enter button by mistake. Reposted the whole thing below.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

First let me apoligize for the quality of my images.

When I boot up my pc I notice right after I see the :Windows 98 is starting up message I get this: Bad command or file name.

Today I noticed a .bat file in C:\ and opened it. The first part of the below image is what I ended up with.

The second part of the image are the four files connected to this problem and the text they contain which I have enclosed herein.

What should I do with this to stop the (Bad command or file name) on boot up.

==============================================
1

@ECHO OFF
rem
rem *** DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE! ***
rem
rem This file was created by the System Configuration Utility as
rem a placeholder for your AUTOEXEC.BAT file. Your actual
rem AUTOEXEC.BAT file has been saved under the name AUTOEXEC.TSH.
rem
SET PATH=C:\PROGRA~1\REDSTR~1\ULTRAW~1
uwboot
=======================================================================
2 
@C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\bootup.exe

=======================================================================
3 
@C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\bootup.exe
@ECHO OFF
rem
rem *** DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE! ***
rem
rem This file was created by the System Configuration Utility as
rem a placeholder for your AUTOEXEC.BAT file. Your actual
rem AUTOEXEC.BAT file has been saved under the name AUTOEXEC.TSH.
rem
SET PATH=C:\PROGRA~1\REDSTR~1\ULTRAW~1;C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6
uwboot
=======================================================================
4 
@C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\bootup.exe


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It would have really helped to know what file had what contents, I can't tell from your post. We'll crash on without that info...

The only executable bits I see are the following:

C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\bootup.exe
uwboot

I suspect one of these programs doesn't exist, or *uwboot* isn't on the path.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Johnwill-I numbered the files 1-4 and did the same with their contents.

PS-I went back and changed the corresponding numbers to red to match the file numbers.


----------



## Gene0 (Jan 19, 2004)

In my experience only the Autoexec.bat is important. The files you numbered 1.2,4, are not used and might be ok to remove.
when I have problems with my autoexec.bat such as yours I use a pause command after every command to see which line has the bad command. See example below.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
pause
@C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\bootup.exe
pause
@ECHO OFF
rem
rem *** DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE! ***
rem
rem This file was created by the System Configuration Utility as
rem a placeholder for your AUTOEXEC.BAT file. Your actual
rem AUTOEXEC.BAT file has been saved under the name AUTOEXEC.TSH.
rem
SET PATH=C:\PROGRA~1\REDSTR~1\ULTRAW~1;C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6
pause
uwboot
pause
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm also with John on the what is "uwboot" and is it still in its proper directory.

Also what is Grisoft.. this like your Virus Scanner or somthing?
I am also weiry of ANY program that tries to manipulate my boot files (ie. autoexec.bat and config.sys).


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

Deke, I'm not sure which part of the data you posted is in your actual autoexec.bat file. We need for the REAL autoexec.bat file to stand up. To accomplish that, go to Start > Run and type *sysedit* (press enter or click ok). That will allow you to view the real autoexec.bat file and edit it if needed. If you need help doing that, copy the contents show there to your clipboard and paste it here for review.

I'll third the motion on the uwboot command. It may be the problem but let's take a look first.

Disregard those other .bat files since they aren't relevant to boot loading.

>> I'm sorry, I reviewed your posts and now I see your system and it's very plain that the #3 file is the real one. In that case, open it for editing, delete the line uwboot from it and save when closing. Reboot and your problem may be gone. Feel free to delete those other three files. They have no value.


----------

